
Discover the Questions People Are Asking - onreact
https://alsoasked.com/
======
sharemywin
This is how to make a command line version from their website:

[https://nitto.li/scraping-people-also-asked/](https://nitto.li/scraping-
people-also-asked/)

~~~
onreact
I'm glad I don't have to.

